# Just for fun, critique my mare conformation.



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't think these 2 showed up


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The only thing I can tell about her is that she is chestnut in these photos. In the one of her standing, the angle makes her legs look awful but that probably isn't the case. You need her to be on flat ground, parallel to the camera- not at an angle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can't tell details until you do the work to get good photos. she is pretty and looks very solid.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, sorry. I'll try to find or take better ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I saw what I feel is not a good thing, but it has nothing to do with her build. So I won't say anything.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

sarahfromsc said:


> I saw what I feel is not a good thing, but it has nothing to do with her build. So I won't say anything.


You mean the riding barefoot in shorts? Yeah, saw that too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol. Yep.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

With the helmet......just shook my head.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You mean the riding barefoot in shorts? Yeah, saw that too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I work my horses in shorts And boots sometimes lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Shorts and boots is one thing. Your feet are still protected. Shorts and barefoot? Seems more than a little dangerous. My gelding is the same size as her mare and when he steps on you, it doesn't matter if you're wearing boots. It hurts like hell. I don't even want to contemplate what it would feel like barefoot. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Shorts and boots is one thing. Your feet are still protected. Shorts and barefoot? Seems more than a little dangerous. My gelding is the same size as her mare and when he steps on you, it doesn't matter if you're wearing boots. It hurts like hell. I don't even want to contemplate what it would feel like barefoot. :shock:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I won't ride barefoot, shorts yes. All of my horses are shoed, so....I think I'll wear my boots!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, I know it was pretty stupid. But it's my business. Thank you for looking out for me, though. I'll try to get better photos to judge her confo on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Horses always seem to pivot on your foot. Bad enough with footwear; can't imagine what the pivot would feel like on bare skin.

Makes me shudder!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

as for your horse... She is cute. a tad pigeon toed. better photos required.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

ha. I have a photo of me at 17 in my mom's front yard, three miles from the barn, bareback, riding in a hackamore, barefoot, and in shorts. I don't do that anymore, but then again, I'm not as unbreakable as I was as a kid.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Again, I know riding like this is stupid, so please no comments on me, just my horse.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know if these are any better, but this is all I have that are kind of from the side. I'll try to take more pictures soon.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I know this one is tiny but I have no idea how to get it bigger, sorry.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

None of these work well.. Square her up, get photos from chest view for front legs, Side view parallel with her, SQUARED UP. and hind view of her hocks. Tie her tail up if you have to.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Aesthetic said:


> None of these work well.. Square her up, get photos from chest view for front legs, Side view parallel with her, SQUARED UP. and hind view of her hocks. Tie her tail up if you have to.


I'll try, the problem is she doesn't square up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

